# Peak Sampler Pack sale!



## agriffin

"Get 40% off Fragrance Sampler Packs when you enter the coupon code in the box at checkout, for a limited time only! (Limit 2 Sampler Packs per customer.) Sampler Packs are a great way to test new fragrances, or just to try any you've been curious about! Enter the names of each fragrance in each of the 10 lines. (SKU #'s are not necessary.) You are welcome to mix and match any and all fragrances in these packs! "

Coupon Code: Harvest

Offer Expires: November 16, 2010


----------



## glenolam

This might be a stupid question, but what vendor is this for?


----------



## carebear

Peak http://www.peakcandle.com/


----------



## glenolam

Hence..."Peak Sampler Pack" huh?  Sorry - I haven't heard of that vendor yet so I was reading it as it was a sneek peek (read too quickly to see that it was peak as in mountain peak, not peek as in quick look).


----------



## honor435

I adore peak! I will be buying, they rarely have this sale.


----------



## agriffin

honor435 said:
			
		

> I adore peak! I will be buying, they rarely have this sale.



I haven't ordered much from there.

What do you recommend?


----------



## lauramw71

Dang, Just what I don't need... more fo's!  But it's too hard to pass up this kind of sale!!! But I've never ordered from them either... What are good scents for lotions and room sprays?
Honor - I know you LOVE this company!!  What are your fav's??


----------



## kaelily

I haven't ordered from them before but I couldn't pass up the offer! Here is what I got..I doubled up on the fragrances:

paris twilight
mango papaya
cranberry apple marmalade
wild mtn. honey
twilight woods

love the chat support...their help was instant!


----------



## honor435

ok, yes I lovevvve them! The only one I didnt like was green tea.

My fav's are: black canyon- awesome mens scent
 black rasp vanilla
brown suagr fig- does discolor to med brown
cedar- nice unisex scent
clean cotton- smells like fresh laudry
coc lime verbena- awesome
cranberry apple marmalade
french vanilla amber- dis to dk brown, acc also
key lime
lemon pound cake
warm vanilla sugar
wild mt honey- strong honey scent, could use less than 1oz pp.

ask me about any you are thinking about, I didnt want to list them all!
also, twighlight woods is strong! I used in lotion, too much.


----------



## pgnlady

Just placed my order, can't pass up a sale like that.  I also doubled the scents and got:  Black Canyon, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Tuscan Nights, Medataranian Fig, and Blackberry Sage.  Can't wait to try them out


----------



## lauramw71

I really want to try Black Canyon, Honor I've seen you talk about it before.  
Have you tried Botanical Orchard & Nectar? Green Clover & Aloe, Sruce Christmas Tree are others I think I want to try... Have you tried any of those?
Thanks girlie!


----------



## honor435

christmas tree is very good, couldnt make it fast enough last yr, the others, no I havent tried.


----------



## kaelily

pgnlady said:
			
		

> Just placed my order, can't pass up a sale like that.  I also doubled the scents and got:  Black Canyon, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Tuscan Nights, Medataranian Fig, and Blackberry Sage.  Can't wait to try them out



would love to hear your thoughts on the Blackberry Sage after you've used it!


----------



## cwarren

I love Pay Pal


----------



## lauramw71

crud, I'm gunna hafta pass on this sale darnit!  My twin boys decided they needed to sign up for some strength training at school and that's $50 right there.. I SUPPOSE it's more important than my FO HOism   haha


----------



## loveit_latherit

kaelily said:
			
		

> I haven't ordered from them before but I couldn't pass up the offer! Here is what I got..I doubled up on the fragrances:
> 
> paris twilight
> mango papaya
> cranberry apple marmalade
> wild mtn. honey
> twilight woods
> 
> love the chat support...their help was instant!



PLEASE let me know what happens with mango papaya - SO yummy but seperated TWICE on me so I will try once again and HP it.

Blackberry sage - divine! More fruity and lasts. Have bars 6 months old and its stable - scent has not changed and even got better IMO.

If you like berry or fruity - wild berry musk is yummy


----------



## kaelily

loveit_latherit said:
			
		

> kaelily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ordered from them before but I couldn't pass up the offer! Here is what I got..I doubled up on the fragrances:
> 
> paris twilight
> mango papaya
> cranberry apple marmalade
> wild mtn. honey
> twilight woods
> 
> love the chat support...their help was instant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE let me know what happens with mango papaya - SO yummy but seperated TWICE on me so I will try once again and HP it.
> 
> Blackberry sage - divine! More fruity and lasts. Have bars 6 months old and its stable - scent has not changed and even got better IMO.
> 
> If you like berry or fruity - wild berry musk is yummy
Click to expand...


oh no!  hope it doesn't separate on me...will let you know how it goes. Yes, I like sweet/berry/fruity scents..I will keep Blackberry Sage and Wild Berry Musk in mind- I didn't even notice the wild berry musk one...that one does sound yummy!


----------



## kaelily

Forgot to mention they had sent an email saying my order has been shipped...now THAT is fast!


----------



## loveit_latherit

kaelily said:
			
		

> oh no!  hope it doesn't separate on me...will let you know how it goes. Yes, I like sweet/berry/fruity scents..I will keep Blackberry Sage and Wild Berry Musk in mind- I didn't even notice the wild berry musk one...that one does sound yummy!



YVW - I hate spoiled batches - when you have sucha desire for them to come out good! Especially loosing so much product (sorry I'm too anxious to make and skip a small sample batch)

My soaps are all veg and about 36oz oils so if that had anything to do with it ir not... I really mean unsavageable. Solid loaf in the middle of oil ... twice  :cry:  Try a small test and also it will always be great for lotion bars or something else!  

Mandarin Plum is also very very nice and Jamaica me Crazy and Botanical Orchard = all soap nice no discolor  *smiles* Fruit slices it really sweet too.... Wild Rasberry was beautiful - I love the fruit ones but  funny enough my favorite soap is patch lav  or patch lav sandalewood i mix..

BTW I believe it was Kim that mentioned - there is no limit on qty! Order 2 or 3 btls of your favs and have someone order for you too since we can only order 2 sample packs. If you look at some of the prices you will see some FOs are more expensive and this REALLY makes them a great deal!!

ENJOY!!


----------



## lsg

I ordered the sampler packs from peak along with some other items.  I used this coupon code and got more off the sale price of the sampler packs.

HARVEST

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/peakcandle.com


----------



## cmd439

I have never tried peak, but I am thinking of trying the following: 

 Wild Berry Musk, Mountain Pine, Creme Brulee, Juicy Pineapple, Apple Jack & Peel, Bartlett Pear, Blackberry Sage, Coconut Lime Verbena, and Cantaloupe.

Can anyone give any insight on how any of these behave in CP?  Most of the reviews I read were for candles.


----------



## kaelily

loveit_latherit said:
			
		

> kaelily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no!  hope it doesn't separate on me...will let you know how it goes. Yes, I like sweet/berry/fruity scents..I will keep Blackberry Sage and Wild Berry Musk in mind- I didn't even notice the wild berry musk one...that one does sound yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandarin Plum is also very very nice and Jamaica me Crazy and Botanical Orchard = all soap nice no discolor  *smiles* Fruit slices it really sweet too.... Wild Rasberry was beautiful - I love the fruit ones but  funny enough my favorite soap is patch lav  or patch lav sandalewood i mix..
Click to expand...


wow...thanks for other recommendations...I have them written down!


----------



## kaelily

I got them today...of the five (OOB sniffs), only two I'm not sure about...paris twilight and cranberry apple marmalade-will use them last, lol.   

I like these three:
mango papaya- actually reminds me of a juicy cantaloupe
wild mtn. honey- reminds me of something...first thing that came to mind was sweet clover
twilight woods- I like this one...very nice


----------



## loveit_latherit

kaelily said:
			
		

> I got them today...of the five (OOB sniffs), only two I'm not sure about...paris twilight and cranberry apple marmalade-will use them last, lol.
> 
> I like these three:
> mango papaya- actually reminds me of a juicy cantaloupe
> wild mtn. honey- reminds me of something...first thing that came to mind was sweet clover
> twilight woods- I like this one...very nice



Soaping makes a worls of difference ... let us know when you have - and please the Papaya mango - let me know on that - SO YUMMY! Paris twilight - I ordered too - we will see once I get home tomorrow hopefully I have my shipment.

BTW - I had my friend order for me 2 more sample packs - yea... I'm greedy.. or frugal ... or know when it's a great deal  :wink: That's ok - she comes over and soaps with me and I give her all the supplies bc i love her so much


----------



## chrisnkelley

NOOOO!  I seriously just ordered from them a few hours ago, but I hadn't seen this thread - so no sale for me!  I did get a sampler pack tho, but at regular price.  Arg.  

I bought:
Almond Pastry
creme brulee
hot cocoa
pumpkin souffle
vanilla mint
spiced cranberry
cappuccino hazelnut
coconut lime verbena
creamy praline pecan
winter wonderland

Gee, guess I was hungry, LOL!


----------



## zilke

I wanted to buy something from peak and now I have a reason to, the scents i purchased are:
 Birds of Paradise 
 Asian Sandalwood 
 Orange Blossom 
 Black Canyon 
 Blackberry Sage 
 Brown Sugar & Fig 
 Sage & Lemongrass 
 White Tea & Ginger 
 Nag Champa 
 Wild Mountain Honey 
 Rose Bouquet 
 Wonderland 
 Tropical Tuberose 
 Tuscan Nights 
I hope they are better than Ng, I ordered quite a few and loved only 3.


----------



## honor435

you WILL like cranberry apple marm, it smells awesome in soap! co lime verbena soaps really nice no acc or dis.
Wild mt honey is great, no acc or dis
white tea ginger no dis
mango pay I never had a prob with.


zilke, tell me if you like tuberrose, I did not, bad seller for me, had to almost give away!


----------



## pgnlady

Ok I couldn't stand it and ordered a second sample pack.  I wanted to wait until my first one came in to see if I wanted anymore of the same, but the sale ends tomorrow so I just doubled up and ordered 5 more types.  I got Cranberry Apple Marmalade, Cool Citrus Basil, French Vanilla & Amber, Green Clover & Aloe, and Mango Papaya.  I should get my first sample pack tomorrow, that will keep me busy this week, and my second sample pack next week...lol... it's like early xmas


----------



## loveit_latherit

honor435 said:
			
		

> you WILL like cranberry apple marm, it smells awesome in soap! co lime verbena soaps really nice no acc or dis.
> Wild mt honey is great, no acc or dis
> white tea ginger no dis
> mango pay I never had a prob with.
> 
> 
> zilke, tell me if you like tuberrose, I did not, bad seller for me, had to almost give away!



OK Glad to hear NP w Mango Papaya .... Im gonna try HP with it.
Got my first order today of 2 I placed for the samples and pretty pleased with my chices - I'll let you know my opinion after I soap...
Surpried by Birds of Paradise - really nice OOB and I rather like Paris Twilight OOB too ...


----------



## honor435

watch out for french van amber, it acc all 3 times I used, soap cool or hp it. It also dis to dark brown, but smells fabo!


----------



## pgnlady

I usually don't combine my oil/lye until they are 90deg.  Is that cool enough or should I wait until 80deg?  I did read that it accelerates, but smells so good it's worth the trouble..lol..so I figure what the heck


----------



## dubnica

I got my fragrances today and my fav is Jamaica me crazy and Cool citrus basil.


----------



## honor435

got mine today! I really like the:
downy fresh- smells just like it
paris twilight- very different
mediterian fig- yum
straw kiwi- my freebie- nice
and all the others Ive used before. 21 for 38$ nice deal.


----------



## pgnlady

Got my first set today and OOB I love the Blackberry Sage & Tuscan Nights the best.  The others smell great too, but those two are my fav's so far.  I have another set coming next week


----------



## zilke

I will let you know if i like the tuber rose, honor, my order is coming on friday. 
That seems so far away,  i wanna soap with them noooow, hehe.


----------



## cwarren

I got mine monday --- 

My hubby is in love with Black Canyon .. and wants body spray and Incense ....
I'm happy with scents right out of the bottle ..


----------



## loveit_latherit

FYI Paris twilight and Birds of Paradise discolors 
blue Paris T and pink Birds of P









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
  
Love them though.


----------



## MissMori

I got mine as well.  The only one I didn't like was Apple Jack & Peel, but then again, I don't generally like scents with any spicey component.  I love the other 19.  I got Jamaican me Crazy, Coconut Lime Verbena, Mango Papaya, Apple Blossom... trying to remember without getting up.. oy!


----------



## loveit_latherit

Vinyard - Like green grapes that you grow at home (if you know what that smells like) not the kind you get in the store and not like purple grape ... strong and sweet! No discolor I HP'd it 

Pomagranate - CP'd No discolor and smelled great in bottle - waiting a few days to get truer smell since I CP'd

Lots more to go ...


----------



## loveit_latherit

Can I please get some feedback, especially ones that discolor, on these? I just got them and hate adding color to something that just discolors to dark... Thanks!
Mediterranean Fig
Brown sugar and fig
Sugar plum berries 
Casaba Mist
Wild mt honey
Breakfast at Tiffanys
Mulberry
Stormwatch
Coconut lime Verbena

Kim you persuaded me with so many of these choices with your reviews!!  Peak needs to cut you in on the action! LOL


----------



## newbie

I soaped with Peak's Med Fig last night. I mixed it 1:1 with BB's Sensuous Sandalwood- smelled great in the bowl. It traced pretty quickly and I thought it might separate; it started looking a little grainy so I poured it as quickly as I could and hoped for the best. It didn't separate but the top had a weird graininess today. The inside doesn't look as smooth as usual (the colors have a non-uniform look about them), but it stayed together and feels smooth. I have to say, the smell when I cut it was unpleasant- like the inside of bowling shoes with an overtone of hair salon, but as it's airing out, it's getting better and the top smelled great. No discoloration. I'll be eager to hear what people are experiencing with Med Fig and the other fragrances. I have a lot to go through as well. So exciting!


----------



## honor435

loveit
brow sug fid,  dis to med tan
honey- no
breakfast at tiff- dk brown
mulb-no
coc lime-no

clean cotton, my best seller today, and black canyon.


----------



## loveit_latherit

Thank you newbie and Kim! Knew ya'd come threw with the reviews!!Yes clean cotton is a fav! Good to hear about black canyon!


----------



## newbie

Here's a picture of the bar I made with Med Fig + Sandalwood. I hope it's large enough that you can see what I meant about the colors not being uniform. The blue is pretty mottled and I think, but I'm not certain, that it's from the graininess I got before the pour. I think I mixed it in well enough that it shouldn't be so, well, grainy, but who's to say. The non-colored part of the soap has just FO, no TD in it and it has a mottled look too. Overall it's fine, but I was hoping for a smoother look overall. It is smelling better and better.

http://yfrog.com/2rimg2185vj


----------



## loveit_latherit

Heya Newbie - Lovely colors. Make a new thread in CP area and ask there - you may get it figured out. Looks fine to me and the colors are very pretty


----------



## newbie

Have other people found that Black Canyon discolors? Used it last night and the top is a greenish tan. Too early to cut.


----------



## newbie

Well, I can never wait long. I cut the Black canyon and here are some pics of the colors I've gotten so far. It was supposed to be light-medium gray with white and black swirls. Got partial gel- curses! And the color is so far- yuck. Hopefully it will go to some decent color of brown and not khaki.

http://yfrog.com/5rimg2188lj


----------



## pgnlady

newbie said:
			
		

> Have other people found that Black Canyon discolors? Used it last night and the top is a greenish tan. Too early to cut.


I plan on soaping with it this week.  Thanks for the heads up, I will leave it tan and just put a hunter green swirl through it.  I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## PrairieCraft

Black Canyon has been a nasty color each time for me.  Greenish tan.  Tried charcoal 2 different times with different amounts and still didn't get a black or even a grey.  This has been the most powerful discoloration I've experienced so far.  For what it's worth DH who loves the scent says who cares what color it is just let it do it's thing.  I'm going to try not gelling it next time because it seems like it may be overheating as the top is always darker and funkier.


----------



## cwarren

here is my black canyon 
I put it in colored part and small amount in white .. cocoa & charcoal .. 100% coconut
bottom layer done first ... wait hr or so   then do 2nd part.. it tried to gel so I stuck it in fridge






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newbie

Oh come on! I feel so ripped off now!!! How did you do that? I got partial gel on my soap but even the non-gelled parts are this awful pea green- brown. Are you magic? What's your take- do you think it's the oils (you said 100% CO) or the temps? Have you used it with other recipes? These and other burning questions.....


----------



## pgnlady

Just soaped with Blackberry Sage, and it is a very strong scent.  I used .7 PPO and probably could have done .5...whew... but it does smell nice.  Absolutely no acceleration and I was able to mess around with the colors for a long time... did three layers of swirls and one on top.  Didn't notice any discolor at mixing.  
Will update on scent, and color when I cut.  Happy Friday


----------



## loveit_latherit

pgnlady said:
			
		

> Just soaped with Blackberry Sage, and it is a very strong scent.  I used .7 PPO and probably could have done .5...whew... but it does smell nice.  Absolutely no acceleration and I was able to mess around with the colors for a long time... did three layers of swirls and one on top.  Didn't notice any discolor at mixing.
> Will update on scent, and color when I cut.  Happy Friday



love b.b. sage!!


----------



## cwarren

newbie said:
			
		

> Oh come on! I feel so ripped off now!!! How did you do that? I got partial gel on my soap but even the non-gelled parts are this awful pea green- brown. Are you magic? What's your take- do you think it's the oils (you said 100% CO) or the temps? Have you used it with other recipes? These and other burning questions.....



actually soap  cooler than normal, because I got a phone call ..   oils 86  lye 84   

and it STILL wanted to gell --- thats why it went in fridge


----------



## newbie

Anyone soap Winter Wonderland or Bayberry yet? I'm afraid to use my precious TKB samples on an unknown for fear I'll get bile, like I did with Black Canyon!


----------



## newbie

Sorry, forgot to say thanks for the tips on the Black Canyon, cwarren. Also, you said you used a smaller amount in the white layer. How much did you use? I have to get my confidence up again before I use my next sample of it.


----------



## zilke

I am so happy with my peak F.O.'s I would have to say their quality is a million times better than what I have gotten at N.G. 
Nag Champa- is to die for, Peak nailed that scent, smells exactly like the incense imo.
Winter Wonderland- anyone care for a stroll in the fir and evergreens?
Black Canyon- the one scents my step father likes and he doesn't say that very much
Birds of Paradise- really fruity not my kind of scent
Brown Sugar & Fig- I want to bath in this scent
White Tea & Ginger- all i can say  it is heaven in amber glass
Blackberry Sage- It is nice i wish the sage was played up a bit more
Sage & Lemongrass- mhmmmmm
Paris Twilight(freebie)- The scent is so complex and changes from the first time you sniff it to the end of the sniff, wow I am glad they gave me it.
Tropical Tuber Rose- I don't hate it , i think it smell like a rose at first and then turns medicinal/minty. Like a rose bouquet at a hospital lol
Rose Bouqet- i feel like it is valentines day
Orange blossom- really nice, i wanted to soap with neroli but it is so expensive. Now i have an alternative
asian sandalwood- Another alternative for an expensive E.O. it isn't as good but it is nice to my pocket book
wild mountain honey- I get the honey and some floral hopefully the capsticky smell to it dies if you c.p it.
tuscan nights- I like this one a lot it is woody, musky and green, but my mom kind of ruined it for me, told me it reminds her of a funeral : (.
I can't wait to get them into soap.


----------



## newbie

Sorry I'm posting so much! But, did a batch of Green Clover and Aloe just now and it accelerated trace quite a bit (and I didn't even discount the water!) in case anyone else is planning their soap. All my fine fancy swirls with my new funky TKB colors- gone. Sigh. Now they're chunky and coarse and not very well-tuned. Crap. On the bright side, no signs of discoloration!


----------



## pgnlady

newbie said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm posting so much! But, did a batch of Green Clover and Aloe just now and it accelerated trace quite a bit (and I didn't even discount the water!) in case anyone else is planning their soap. All my fine fancy swirls with my new funky TKB colors- gone. Sigh. Now they're chunky and coarse and not very well-tuned. Crap. On the bright side, no signs of discoloration!


Don't apologize, this post is a huge help to me because I ordered Green Clover and Aloe.  Should be getting it next week.  Thanks for the heads up, I will add color before scent and just make a solid light green


----------



## cwarren

I soapd with leather yesterday .. and made it with beer  YEA ME  ( right ? )

NO it's not skin safe --- **** it !!!!     what a waste 

so   pay attn to what your bottle says BEFORE YOU SOAP


----------



## loveit_latherit

cwarren said:
			
		

> here is my black canyon
> I put it in colored part and small amount in white .. cocoa & charcoal .. 100% coconut
> bottom layer done first ... wait hr or so   then do 2nd part.. it tried to gel so I stuck it in fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That is so zen! Beautiful

I used Breakfast at Tiffanys - It is very complex ... Like eating breakfast with your man wearing cologne??? Interesting don't know how I feel about it yet. I didn't get any discoloration and HP'd it > UPDATE Breakfast at Tiff - ECK Very masculine finish to it. Sweet then masculine. I don't like it. I can't figure if it's for a man or a woman ... it's just not my cup of tea. 

Brown Sugar and fig is yum! No discoloration as far as I can see so far - HP'd
HP:
Also did Sugar Plum Berries - nice and very holiday smelling. Sweet with what smells to me some Juniper in it. I think this will be nice as guest soaps sitting there scening the bathroom - reminds me of Christmas 

CP a proper scent evaluation can be done in a few weeks:
Stormwatch - fresh scent nice 
Passionfruit & Guava - Nice fruity
Wild Mt Honey - OMG I want to eat it!

Will post pics later ... poured last night - no noteable issues. I think Stormwatch speeds trace a bit.


----------



## pgnlady

Here is Blackberry Sage... it smells great and no discoloration.  I'm going to do Black Canyon next.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## loveit_latherit

beautiful! And I love how you have screen under the soap! Great idea


----------



## newbie

Is each of those an individual bar? It's super-beautiful!


----------



## cwarren

Pgnlady - beautiful swirls !!


----------



## pgnlady

newbie said:
			
		

> Is each of those an individual bar? It's super-beautiful!


Yes they are.  They are 4x2.5x1.25, it's a large bar of soap


----------



## chrisnkelley

pgnlady said:
			
		

> Here is Blackberry Sage... it smells great and no discoloration.  I'm going to do Black Canyon next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Yum!  That looks great!  

I used my first Peak sample today.  I used Lemon Pound Cake and made a Lemon Poppy Cake soap using CO and OO only.  Looks like no discoloration so far, turned out a nice natural yellowy color perfect for the scent, but haven't cut yet.


----------



## chrisnkelley

Wanted to add - it would be nice if we had a chart we could all enter discoloring or accelerated trace for the fo's we use from Peak.  I'd be happy to start one unless there is one somewhere already.  I tried a google search and couldn't find anything.


----------



## pgnlady

chrisnkelley said:
			
		

> Wanted to add - it would be nice if we had a chart we could all enter discoloring or accelerated trace for the fo's we use from Peak.  I'd be happy to start one unless there is one somewhere already.  I tried a google search and couldn't find anything.


Great idea!!


----------



## newbie

I would love to have something like that!

BTW, just soaped Bayberry. Batter turned med brown by the end of the pour and it did accelerate trace. I had unscented portions for coloring- big difference between the two, esp considering the amount of stirring I did to get the colors incorporated. My cool new TKB colors, sigh. Don't know if the holiday colors will go with brown. We'll see.

ALso soaped French Vanilla and Amber, which I expected would turn brown. Batter turned nice and white and it did accelerate- and this I soaped cooler than the other. I may have to go with room temps- everything seems to be moving along on me. My unscented portion was like water comparatively. I expect it will darken quite a bit with gel.

I'm no good with spreadsheets but I would LOVE the resource!


----------



## dubnica

wow those swirls are fantastic...how did you do it?


----------



## pgnlady

dubnica said:
			
		

> wow those swirls are fantastic...how did you do it?


I took two scoops of soap in different bowls and colored one sage and the other purple.  I put a layer of uncolored soap in the mold then drizzled the two colors on top.  I'd take a screwdriver with a flat head and swirl it through the mixture from a sideways angle (as sideways as I could get it in the mold anyway), repeat 3x.  Then I put a thin layer of the same on top and swirl from the top vertically, but not into the soap, just the top layer.  Hope that made sense?  It's hard to explain through messages sometimes..lol.


----------



## BakingNana

Pgnlady, that is one of the most beautiful swirls I've ever seen!  Gotta go make me a cup of blackberry sage tea now.


----------



## chrisnkelley

Okay - I made up this spreadsheet for the Peak oils.  I've only done the Lemon Pound Cake so far and put that one in.  I can try to add things to it as I see people comment on them.  

You all can edit the spreadsheet as well so that you can enter your data.  If you soap a fragrance that is already filled in, but got different results, just click on the fragrance, then click insert, then insert row below.  It will pop up a new row under that fragrance, and then you can put your data in too.  

I'm not 100% sure I copied the right link here, so if it does not work, I'll fix it.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... y=CMTEtswL


----------



## honor435

great idea spread sheet, I added what I can remember.
I usually hp black canyon and put black lines in it, it doesnt dis too much. I did cp it and it looked ugly, cant remember what color I put in it.
Mediteranian fig smells awesome, I put it in lotion, kind sweet though.


----------



## pgnlady

Awesome spread sheet    I filled out the two I did so far, Blackberry Sage and Black Canyon (CP).


----------



## cwarren

can an administrator make a sticky ... for this on its own ??
that would be GREAT ..


----------



## chrisnkelley

Glad you guys like it.  I think it would be nice to have as a sticky too.  I've got 20 more scents to try and will fill them in as I go too.


----------



## kaelily

loveit_latherit said:
			
		

> PLEASE let me know what happens with mango papaya - SO yummy but seperated TWICE on me so I will try once again and HP it.



I made a batch of mango papaya today...so far so good.  It traced faster than usual....but I did a 33% lye concentration for the first time (I've been using the defaults on soapcalc).  Not sure what caused it because I did a couple of different things than what I did on my previous batches...and when I poured it into the mold, it was very very thick.  Will see what it looks like tomorrow!


----------



## newbie

Pgnlady, how did you Black CAnyon go? DId you soap it cold or get any discoloration? Any pics?

Thanks for the spreadsheet!!!!!


----------



## pgnlady

newbie said:
			
		

> Pgnlady, how did you Black CAnyon go? DId you soap it cold or get any discoloration? Any pics?


   Actually I was hoping no one would ask..lol.  It does discolor to tan on the outsides, and I believe there was a slight acceleration, but it might be just because I was taking too long to get it in the mold.  I just got overly ambitious with this one... I tried to do a split soap with the black line.  I used a small amount of black colored soap for the line because I didn't want to take a chance of using too much mica and having the soap not stick together.  It came out ok but not as nice as the mica alone.  By the time I got around to adding the top layer it was pretty darn thick and I had to spoon it in, so I ended up with air pockets galore on the sides of it.  Not a total disaster but not quite what I wanted it to look like.  Oh well, guess that's how you learn  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just got my second sample set in today... they all smell terrific OOB but the Cranberry Apple Marmalade is to die for...YUM!!!  I am sooooo backed up on FO's...lol.  I need to stop ordering them and start making them!!


----------



## newbie

So do both sides, the gold and the black, have Black Canyon in them? Or just the black? I will be exceedingly jealous if you got that golden brown color from BC alone.  I think it's a very sophisticated bar of soap, actually, and I didn't really pay much attention to the air pockets. I doubt other people would note them much, if at all. Your comment makes me think of a question I just posted about how often soaps turn out like we planned them.


----------



## pgnlady

newbie said:
			
		

> So do both sides, the gold and the black, have Black Canyon in them? Or just the black?


All the colors have the scent in it.  I added it first before spliting and coloring.  I combined at 90deg, and let it gel.  I got tan discoloration on the outsides of the soap but nothing too bad.  Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## loveit_latherit

Looks awesome pgnlady!

I soaped my heart out this weekend and have LOTS of feedback ... the spreadsheet is posted? Very great idea BTW!



			
				chrisnkelley said:
			
		

> Okay - I made up this spreadsheet for the Peak oils.  I've only done the Lemon Pound Cake so far and put that one in.  I can try to add things to it as I see people comment on them.
> 
> You all can edit the spreadsheet as well so that you can enter your data.  If you soap a fragrance that is already filled in, but got different results, just click on the fragrance, then click insert, then insert row below.  It will pop up a new row under that fragrance, and then you can put your data in too.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I copied the right link here, so if it does not work, I'll fix it.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... y=CMTEtswL



GREAT JOB! I think as this circulates, you may want to make a sheet for A-E, F-J etc. I that there will belots of input on this down the line.

Maybe add a column for type? I'm not great at describing a fragrance - but 'Smells GREAT'! isn't always a big help sincewe all are subjective in our likes and dislikes - Floral, or earthy ... whatever the categories are maybe you want to have those listed? Also how much people used PPO? And if they feel its male female or unisex? Maybe you can also have a colum for any other items a user has used the FO in? (sorry to make more work for you)

Just throwing ideas out there - I talk too much so maybe too many suggestions... and maybe noone care to know these things too  LOL

Well let me see what I can fill in ...

one more thing, if there is a way we can add who left review so we can ask for carification to that person OR we can post on a thread what FOs we left reviews on? I had some questions about a few and it would be nice if I can ask ppl who have used..
SORRY i'm such a PITA!!


----------



## cwarren

pgnlady ... I love the look of your soap !!!


----------



## chrisnkelley

Don't apologize!  Good ideas.  I will try to add a few things to it.  



			
				loveit_latherit said:
			
		

> chrisnkelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - I made up this spreadsheet for the Peak oils.  I've only done the Lemon Pound Cake so far and put that one in.  I can try to add things to it as I see people comment on them.
> 
> You all can edit the spreadsheet as well so that you can enter your data.  If you soap a fragrance that is already filled in, but got different results, just click on the fragrance, then click insert, then insert row below.  It will pop up a new row under that fragrance, and then you can put your data in too.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I copied the right link here, so if it does not work, I'll fix it.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... y=CMTEtswL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT JOB! I think as this circulates, you may want to make a sheet for A-E, F-J etc. I that there will belots of input on this down the line.
> 
> Maybe add a column for type? I'm not great at describing a fragrance - but 'Smells GREAT'! isn't always a big help sincewe all are subjective in our likes and dislikes - Floral, or earthy ... whatever the categories are maybe you want to have those listed? Also how much people used PPO? And if they feel its male female or unisex? Maybe you can also have a colum for any other items a user has used the FO in? (sorry to make more work for you)
> 
> Just throwing ideas out there - I talk too much so maybe too many suggestions... and maybe noone care to know these things too  LOL
> 
> Well let me see what I can fill in ...
> 
> one more thing, if there is a way we can add who left review so we can ask for carification to that person OR we can post on a thread what FOs we left reviews on? I had some questions about a few and it would be nice if I can ask ppl who have used..
> SORRY i'm such a PITA!!
Click to expand...


I added a column for type of fragrance and one for username.  I also added some ideas of what to add in the notes column.  I didn't separate the list into pages yet....not sure how to do that, LOL.


----------



## loveit_latherit

Very nice! I just updated...


----------



## pgnlady

I did French Vanilla Amber last night, and it smells divine!!  It does accelerate and discolor, but the smell is worth the extra effort.  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## leillani

the spreadsheet is a great and super helpfull idea!! will be adding for sure my input on the scents i received once i soap them. we should assign a sheet for different suppliers, it will be like our own soap scent review board...


----------



## honor435

pgnlady, that is some awesome looking soap, it will get much darker, at least mine did!


----------



## pgnlady

honor435 said:
			
		

> pgnlady, that is some awesome looking soap, it will get much darker, at least mine did!


Thanks   And yes it's darker already this morning.


----------



## chrisnkelley

Yes, that is beautiful soap!!



			
				leillani said:
			
		

> the spreadsheet is a great and super helpfull idea!! will be adding for sure my input on the scents i received once i soap them. we should assign a sheet for different suppliers, it will be like our own soap scent review board...



That would be really neat if we did have a sheet for several different suppliers!!


----------



## NancyRogers

chrisnkelley said:
			
		

> leillani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spreadsheet is a great and super helpfull idea!! will be adding for sure my input on the scents i received once i soap them. we should assign a sheet for different suppliers, it will be like our own soap scent review board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be really neat if we did have a sheet for several different suppliers!!
Click to expand...


I hope you don't mind, but I added new sheets to this SS.  I can continue to add suppliers if you'd like.  Let me know which ones.  If you click on the name of the supplier at the bottom of the ss, it'll take you to that company info.


----------



## leillani

looks great Nancy!! that is what I had in mind, will be getting my notes to add to it


----------



## my2scents

Soaped with " Twighlight woods" this evening......ohhhhhhhh MG, the smell is to die for one of my new favs! Keeper for sure.
Does accelerate though. no discoloration yet, we'll see


----------



## carebear

oh is theirs good?  I tried WSPs and was NOT blown away.


----------



## pgnlady

Honor you weren't kidding..lol... Same soap 5 days later...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cwarren

newbie said:
			
		

> Sorry, forgot to say thanks for the tips on the Black Canyon, cwarren. Also, you said you used a smaller amount in the white layer. How much did you use? I have to get my confidence up again before I use my next sample of it.


 it has discolored to a dirty pinkish color ... 
next time I will only use it in the colored part !!

can you add New Directions


----------



## my2scents

Heres the Soap I made with Twighlight woods, the purple stayed true & the turquois turned kinda limey green.... I did use some olive oil I think maybe thats why? rather than the fragrance?
I LOVE Twilight Woods from peak !


----------



## NancyRogers

cwarren said:
			
		

> can you add New Directions



done


----------



## loveit_latherit

my2scents said:
			
		

> Heres the Soap I made with Twighlight woods, the purple stayed true & the turquois turned kinda limey green.... I did use some olive oil I think maybe thats why? rather than the fragrance?
> I LOVE Twilight Woods from peak !



Mine totally turned very very dark. I HPed but I think you will find the same will happ to CP. Let me know what happens. I hope yours doesnt I did 1oz ppo  - VERY BEAUTIFUL soap though


----------



## newbie

Thanks for the update, cwarren! I would have tried a small amount in part of my next batch to keep it white. I'm glad I waited, but I am very sorry about your soap. I assume dirty pink is not really working for you.

I have found this spreadsheet so helpful! Is it possible for it to be made a sticky? 

Great effect on your soap, 2scents. I love it. I really hope it doesn't turn colors on you!


----------



## pgnlady

Wow I liked the French Vanilla Amber so much I couldn't stand to thow away the bottles afterwards.  So I put hot water in each of them to mix with whatever oil was left, and use a little splash of it for perfume.  It isn't very strong... more like a body spray type strength, but I love it


----------



## honor435

my 2 cents, that is gorgeous. I didnt care for peaks twilight woods, but I dont like b& b works either. I put it in lotion, way too strong.

Is that spreadsheet posted anywhere else? what page is it on again?


----------



## pgnlady

honor435 said:
			
		

> Is that spreadsheet posted anywhere else? what page is it on again?


https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... tswL#gid=0
Here's the link.  I saved it to my internet favorites so it's easy for me to find.


----------



## cwarren

just in case you dont get news letter peak is having 25% off shipping code _*snowflake*_

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... tswL#gid=0



			
				cwarren said:
			
		

> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AnbQeEkS94zAdDQ2QnNWMUVFTXY5M2o4MVRMZm4wdFE&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0



bump sale going on 25 % off  rose , pink sugar, love spell, cinnamon ( cupid2011 )


----------



## judymoody

Has this spreadsheet been made into a sticky yet?  What a fantastic resource!  I just added two entries.  This is so efficient.  I love the fragrance oil forum but it is very time consuming to use.  This is great!  Thanks Kelley and Nancy.


----------



## newbie

I copied the address to the spreadsheet to my favorites bar on my computer. That way I can access it anytime and don't have to find the right page on that thread. I hope it will be made into a sticky; I've used it a number of times and find it a great resource.


----------



## tisci

I just want to thank you guys for the spreadsheet. I just ordered a bunch of FO's yesterday & most of them were because of the good reviews on the spreadsheet.


----------



## jcandleattic

I know this is an old thread, but as was mentioned, whoever did the spreadsheet - thank you for sharing... I still have to go through all of my old notes to see which of Peaks scents I've soaped and which ones I still want/need too...
Another thing is Peaks oils, customer service and everything else about them are phenominal!! 
Since I am local to them, I've had the pleasure to meet Alan and Nachelle and (at the time) their son... (they may have more children now, not sure) They are very pleasant and helpful people... Very knowledgeable and always willing to help... 
Peaks very soon after they opened became one of my favorite suppliers!!


----------



## dcornett

Wow, that spreadsheet is awesome. Peak has some super awesome scents. This spreadsheet will be a wonderful tool to use when deciding what to order in the future. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## pixybratt

thank you for that


----------



## Woodi

Yes, thank you - hadn't seen this.

Anyone know where Peak is located?


----------



## jcandleattic

Woodi said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you - hadn't seen this.
> 
> Anyone know where Peak is located?


Denver, Colorado.
Right up the street from me.


----------



## Woodi

Oh gosh, are you ever lucky! Can you buy from the door? do they retail?


----------



## jcandleattic

Woodi said:
			
		

> Oh gosh, are you ever lucky! Can you buy from the door? do they retail?



Umm, well, I've been out of doing stuff for a little over 2 years, but at that time, no they didn't retail, but I could pick up and save on shipping and usually while I was there and waiting for them to load the car or truck or whatever I could smell new scents, and usally talk to Alan or Nachelle about new technique's or whatever... but towards the end of me going there, Alan and Nachelle were rarely there, so I don't know how much they actually get in there anymore...


----------



## newbie

Getting this sampler pack was the first time I've used Peak and clearly others have used them regularly, but I am more impressed with BB, NG, Camden Grey. I've had at least two scents disappear completely within a month, a few others end up smelling more chemical than anything and now I just had one rice. Have the people who use them regularly use just a few of their scents consistently or have they had good experiences with everything they get? I'm being very consistent with my methods and with my ppo of FOs so I can compare, but overall I've had more inconsistency with Peak than some of the other places I've used. What have other people found?


----------



## jcandleattic

newbie said:
			
		

> Getting this sampler pack was the first time I've used Peak and clearly others have used them regularly, but I am more impressed with BB, NG, Camden Grey. I've had at least two scents disappear completely within a month, a few others end up smelling more chemical than anything and now I just had one rice. Have the people who use them regularly use just a few of their scents consistently or have they had good experiences with everything they get? I'm being very consistent with my methods and with my ppo of FOs so I can compare, but overall I've had more inconsistency with Peak than some of the other places I've used. What have other people found?


I used to use a LOT of their fo's when I was soaping and making candles regularly and never really had any problems with any of their scents the way you have... I did have some florals rice on me, but I soap hot, so that's to be expected if I don't cool it down to do the florals. 
In fact I have a few soaps left from when I was soaping (2 years ago) with some of their scents and they still have a great consistent scent... 
Blackberry sage is one of them... The blackberry scent is pretty faint, but the sage scent still comes through loud and clear... 
I wonder why you have had those problems? - Being out of it so long, I can't even begin to troubleshoot. I'm barely through half of my notes from back then and am feeling a little overwhelmed - and probably will until I get back into the thick of it...


----------



## newbie

THanks for the feedback. I don't know what I might be doing wrong- maybe it's just those fragrances or maybe it a technique issue on my part. I'll go back through and see if I can find something in my notes that would be a  red flag for a problem.


----------



## scouter139

I can't figure out how to name a new page...anyone can help? I added a Sweetcakes page, it's page 14...oh yeah...anyone want to buy some of the peak samples?  Some of them gave me a major headache.


----------



## kaelily

the only one I haven't soaped yet is Paris Twilight...I just don't think I can do it, lol!


----------



## MrsFusion

I just entered my info on the spreadsheet.

Thanks again, it is VERY helpful!


----------



## honor435

I really like peak, been using them for a few yrs. I have had some bad ones, not many though. Are you using 1-oz pp? I also have soap that is still fragrant, much later.

Paris twilight will discolor- major.


----------



## SudsyKat

I think I'm going to have myself a happy heart attack. I just ordered 4 sampler packs. I'm so EXCITED!!!


----------



## dcornett

:shock:


----------



## honor435

sudsy did they give you sale on 4? I thought the limit was 3, maybe it was 4?


----------

